# Fattie Hankerin



## RiversideSm0ker (Feb 17, 2021)

So I would like to make a couple of fatties this weekend and would like some suggestions about things to go with what I have on hand. I have a good portion of brisket point, I have some pulled pork, I have pepperoni slices, I have several blocks of various cheeses, but I want to make something coherent out of this stuff. What kinds of things can you folks come up with to pair with any combo of these to combine into a couple of fine fatties? Thanks in advance.

G


----------



## jmusser (Feb 17, 2021)

Assuming you are getting sausage for these...
1) Pizza fatty- pepperoni, pizza sauce, mozz, italian to roll (mild/hot for personal preference)
2) BBQ Fatty- Burnt ends from point, pulled pork, cheddar(smoked if possible) and  some bbq sauced sausage (choice again)
Or a Pork vs Burnt ends/pulled beef showdown

Never did bbq fatty, but a little pork(bacon) on pork(sausage) on pork(pulled) sounds like a good little mix. Depending on preference, maybe add some red onion or pickles.


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Feb 17, 2021)

Philly Cheesesteak style with the brisket. For myself I would add a little heat with some hot peppers
Sweet and sour for the pork or something along the lines of Hawaiian pizza


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 17, 2021)

I might make a sort of bbq pizza thing with onions, mozz


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 17, 2021)

Right here, Right now:





						Meat Lovers Pizza Fattie...
					

Well, the wife was gone for the day and we're scheduled to go to a party at her sisters house on Sunday. Since the wife offered to bring something to eat and my pork shots are banned(because the last time or two I brought them everyone filled up on the shots and nobody ate the main course). I...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Chris

Fill with whatever you have on hand. It'll will be great.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Feb 17, 2021)

I have a lot of ground beef but no Italian sausage. All of these suggestions sound good to me. We really loved that first breakfast fattie that I made but I haven't done another since. Man that Hawaiian pizza idea is very intriguing. I even have the pineapple already. I bought one of those pellet smoke tubes to use in my kettle and this seems like a perfect use for that. It worked great an a pork picnic shoulder on Monday. 

G


----------



## jmusser (Feb 17, 2021)

Based upon seasoning available with burg, you may be able to replicate flavor of different sausages into burg meat. BBQ pork pizza with onion is always a hot. Never tried in fattie. Maybe if using hamburger, try a bacon cheeseburger type with all the fixings. Could even slice and serve on a bun. Kind of a stuffed burger type thang.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 17, 2021)

A mac-n-cheese fattie with a little added brisket would be nice!




__





						MAC-FATTIE
					

Made a couple of fatties the other day...my boys love mac-n-cheese so thats how I do theirs most the time. For Ivy and I we like the mushroom jack fattie .   Short and sweet on this one. You'll get the idea.   We had them with some sweet tater fries. Sure was good! Boys cleaned there plates...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Feb 17, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> A mac-n-cheese fattie with a little added brisket would be nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had some of that brisket point cubed in some homemade mac n cheese and it was a new food group. I looked at your post earlier for this mac-fattie. Did you cook the pasta and then just drop it in the fattie with some cubed cheese or was the pasta uncooked? This is of great interest to me :)

G


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 17, 2021)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I had some of that brisket point cubed in some homemade mac n cheese and it was a new food group. I looked at your post earlier for this mac-fattie. Did you cook the pasta and then just drop it in the fattie with some cubed cheese or was the pasta uncooked? This is of great interest to me :)
> 
> G


Yes cooked but not all the way cooked....maybe 75% done. It will finish cooking inside the fattie on the smoker. And yes just use cubed cheese. I make the mac fatties enough i now know exactly how much "stuffing" to make for one fattie made with 1 lb of sausage. The 3oz of elbows is the dry weight of the pasta


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Feb 17, 2021)

I really appreciate you sharing your recipe card. My wife has given this a thumbs up. She also likes the idea of a Hawaiian pizza one. I might have to make three.
G


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Feb 19, 2021)

So I got the makings for two fatties. I’m going to make a Hawaiian pizza one with Italian sausage, pepperoni, mozzarella, pizza sauce, and some pineapple. The other one is going to have Italian sausage for the outside and I’m going to do the mac n cheese thing but I’m also going to stuff in some pulled pork. I’ve got a question about cooking temp. Chris, you make a lot of these on your kettle. What temp do you usually cook your fatties at? I’ll definitely post some pictures when I get these going tomorrow and of course a finished shot or two.
G


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 20, 2021)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> So I got the makings for two fatties. I’m going to make a Hawaiian pizza one with Italian sausage, pepperoni, mozzarella, pizza sauce, and some pineapple. The other one is going to have Italian sausage for the outside and I’m going to do the mac n cheese thing but I’m also going to stuff in some pulled pork. I’ve got a question about cooking temp. Chris, you make a lot of these on your kettle. What temp do you usually cook your fatties at? I’ll definitely post some pictures when I get these going tomorrow and of course a finished shot or two.



Usually around 250* 

Chris


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Feb 20, 2021)

A few pics of the prep.

















I didn’t get any pictures of the mac n cheese pulled pork one but it was a bit overstuffed. I will post some plated pictures once we serve these up.
G


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Feb 20, 2021)

Alright I declare both of these fatties delicious successes. I was especially impressed by the barbecue one. That one had  mild Italian sausage as the casing. Filled with elbow macaroni and a mixture of velveeta and sharp cheddar cheeses. Added some pulled pork from last Monday. Then I drizzled a small amount of SBR honey bbq sauce. Finished it with the bacon weave and a bit of the same rub I used on the pork. So good. The Hawaiian pizza one was really good but not on the same level. That one had pepperoni slices mozzarella chunks and pineapple chunks with a bit of pizza sauce inside and the bacon weave of course. Oh and I used the same Italian sausage for the casing.










Kenna made a pasta salad and we had a few chips and queso as well. All in all a very satisfying meal. Thanks for all of the suggestions and advice.
G


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 21, 2021)

They both look awesome! Now I really want a fattie! Lol!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Feb 22, 2021)

Thanks for the like and the kind words Sowsage. We enjoyed the leftovers for dinner again tonight. Next fattie will be a cheeseburger one. These things are awesome.
G


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 22, 2021)

Looks like you nailed them. Both look delicious. 

Point for sure
Chris

BTW: Here a fatty thats singing a different tune 





__





						Turkey Club Fatty for a change of pace.
					

Well I was kinda bored the other day also a little ancy. I wanted something simple to do for a second cook on the 26" Kettle. The first was just a couple of steaks to see how it worked compared to the 22". Well outside of a few more coals needed, there wasn't much of a learning curve.  So onto...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Feb 22, 2021)

Thanks for the like and kind words Chris. I’ll have to check out that Turkey club fattie.
G


----------

